# radiator leak



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tough time right now and I need a quick fix for a radiator leak . I would prefer not to put anything in the radiator tank and would like to fix it from the outside. It a hairline stress crack in the plastic at the top on the left side. Crack is about 2 inches long and was very hard to find and harder to see when the radiator is cold or near empty. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> Tough time right now and I need a quick fix for a radiator leak . I would prefer not to put anything in the radiator tank and would like to fix it from the outside. It a hairline stress crack in the plastic at the top on the left side. Crack is about 2 inches long and was very hard to find and harder to see when the radiator is cold or near empty. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Tom


I had the same problem with mine a while back. Deff do not put anything in it. You can try using some JB weld. They make a high temp epoxy. If you clean the area really good and rough it up before you apply it will hold for a little while. I was only able to get it to stay on for about two weeks at a time. If you go that route then put a little on the area while it is still pretty wet but then go back after it has thickened some and really get a lot on there. when it is thick like dough you can press it hard into the crack that will help it hold a little longer. Again though this is still just a temp fix as it will eventully come off if the pressure increases to much. When you are ready to change out you radiator Check out ebay. I got a new oem one for under a 100 shipped. I also got new hoses and a thermastat and fluid at autozone and changed it all out at once took about half a day by myself. You didnt mention what kind of car you have but if it is a GM this is a great time to switch form that Dextron crap. Anyway I hope that helps.

John


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

just replaced radiator in my xj. If you go that route also check out radiator barn.com.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*MarineTex*

Check out a product called Marine Tex. Its a two part epoxy sold in most marine stores. We've actually used it to make temporary repairs to exhaust manifolds


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

second vote marine tex....my bosses dad uses it to patch oxygen tanks, and theyll hold 100lb of pressure after patching with it

jb weld or jb waterweld may work as well, used jb waterweld to patch a hole in my gas tank,a nd no problem since


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*leak*

Hey thomas what type truck do you have? I have a radaitor for a 90's model suburban if you need one! will fit silverado trucks to.


----------

